# My Son's First Pheasant Hunt



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't have a bird dog, but I figured I'd take my 13 year old son Conner out on his first ever pheasant hunt today. My 12 year old daughter Kenzie decided she'd like to tag along too.

We headed out to the Willard Bay Upland Game Management area because the DWR just planted some birds out there for the youth opener.

Got there about 11 AM and began walking... lots and lots of walking.

Along the way, we found plenty of trash which all ended up in Kenzie's pack. (good karma after all)

A little after noon, we're working our way through some very tall sage when Kenzie spots a rooster in a bush ahead of us... a few seconds later, Conner gets an opportunity on the bird, and it's down!

We celebrate and take a few pictures, walk another 40 feet, and she spots another one... all in the span of 4 minutes and his limit is filled!

Who needs a bird dog when you have a sister with sharp eyes?


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Priceless! That is how I was introduced to hunting. You hear much shooting out there? I hope lots of youth were able to take the coveted ditch parrot.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

N8ON said:


> Priceless! That is how I was introduced to hunting. You hear much shooting out there? I hope lots of youth were able to take the coveted ditch parrot.


Ditch parrot! Ha, I'm going to use that one.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Manysteps, I bet your kids were loving life today. Good for you for taking your kids away from the TV and getting them in the outdoors. You're a good Dad.


----------



## trytrappinit (Oct 7, 2014)

Awesome! I'll be doin the same thing when my stepson gets a little bit older. Glad to see your daughter went out with ya


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

N8ON said:


> Priceless! That is how I was introduced to hunting. You hear much shooting out there? I hope lots of youth were able to take the coveted ditch parrot.


Not his first hunt, but definitely his first pheasant hunt... Now I just need to hope there are some left when the adults get to play. I've only ever even aimed at a pheasant and it was a hen.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

longbow said:


> Manysteps, I bet your kids were loving life today. Good for you for taking your kids away from the TV and getting them in the outdoors. You're a good Dad.


Thanks Longbow. I'm glad they decided to go, I know they're glad they did.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

trytrappinit said:


> Awesome! I'll be doin the same thing when my stepson gets a little bit older. Glad to see your daughter went out with ya


She keeps "saying" that she wants to get her hunter's safety, but she never does it... I think it's time to enroll her into a class... she obviously isn't going to do it on the computer like her brother did.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Grandpas pics


----------



## SuzanChaffin (Nov 26, 2013)

Strong work, congrats!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> Grandpas pics


I love one of Kenzie acting like a "pup"


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job!


----------

